# What's your favourite James Cameron Movie?



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2002)

So I know some of these films are SciFi, bt I would put them all in as I would be interested to know whether the SF ones do better than the non-SF ones.

He has made some of the breakthrough movies in the genre.  Terminator really put Arnie on the Map, even though he has something ridiculous like 27 lines (words!) of dialogue in the entire movie.  
I think many people prefer the sequel, not me though, I am a purist on that one.

The Abyss, which was my favourite movie for about a year when I was 15, was particularly notable for that great 'water tentacle' special effect.  It was the beginning of a new type of FX, and was pretty durn amazing the first time I saw it.

Titanic blatantly isn't SF, but many people have it on their top ten lists, and I think it might get a good showing here.

I wonder if anyone will vote for Piranha?  *snort*

Here's a link to Cameron's IMDB Entry


----------



## marzipam (Jul 9, 2002)

The Terminator - best thing Arnie or Cameron ever did.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

i voted for true lies.  i love that movie!  jamie lee curtis is hysterical in that!  i love when she does her first little dance!  cracks me up every time!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh I do like the dance - like a car accident, terrible, but you just can't pull your eyes away 


edited for spelling, d'uh me


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

yeah, but then you have to look back again, even though you don't know why....


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 14, 2002)

*Told you i'd be here Tabitha! And here i am!*

I had to vote Titanic, cos i'm a sucker for all that romantic malarkey *sigh* but Aliens comes in second 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Charlie (Jul 14, 2002)

It's a tough question--nearly all are brilliant in some way--
But if I have to choose-----It is Abyss.  it was a hard physical film to make.. Cameron is a hard taskmaster. I know lots of the actors swore never to work with him again!!!
Despite all the aggravation it remains the best for me.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Sammy :wave:

Charlie ---> The Abyss is definitely one of my faves, and knowing all that ifo about how hard it was to shoot makes me admire the performances even more.
I still smile when I remember the fact that the crew had t shirts that read "Life's Abyss and then you dive"


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey! :wave:

Which film was Abyss? Who was in it etc? I dont think i know it 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 14, 2002)

*shakes head*  Sammy Sammy Sammy, how did this masterpiece pass you by? 
It's great, stars Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio, Ed Harris and Michael Biehn.  The action is set in an underwater mining rig called "DeepCore".  An american nuclear submarine crashes nearby (for unknown reasons) and the government sends in a team of Navy Seals to find out why.  The rig becomes cut off from the surface and the various tensions between those stuck at the bottom of the ocean come to a head, even as they begin to suspect that they might be alone down there.  
The movie has some great action and SFX scenes, and I highly recommend it


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 14, 2002)

lol, thanks for that Tabitha  what year was it made? It sounds pretty cool i might see if anybody i know has it 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 14, 2002)

It was from 1989 here's a link to the imdb entry for even more info:
http://us.imdb.com/Title?0096754


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks Tabitha  this shall go on my list of "Movies To See In The Near Future" 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Charlie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Sammy---put Abyss at the top of your list!!!!!!!
You're in for an exciting evening-- you may end up buying it


----------



## King Donut (Jul 15, 2002)

Probably Aliens or True Lies. Or The Terminator.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 15, 2002)

I liked True Lies well enough, but it isn't a patch on any of Cameron's scifi movies.  
I just feel that any half decent action director could have made True Lies, apart from Arnie, there isn't much Cameron about the film.....


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

i can't wait till true lies 2 comes out...


----------



## King Donut (Jul 16, 2002)

True Lies was a great movie. There's gonna be a sequel?:rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 16, 2002)

True Lies sequel goodness coming to a cinema near you in 2003.

Check out the imdb entry:  http://us.imdb.com/Title?0238674
Not much info yet, but this is DEFINITELY happening.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

what i really want to know for sure is whether or not eliza dushku's going to be in it.  cause at one point jaime lee curtis told her that she would refuse to do a sequel to the movie unless they made it about eliza.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't know that - I hope Eliza Dushku is in it too.   According to that imdb page the main three (Arnie, Curtis and Tom Arnold) are all back.  
Eliza Dushku is in fairly high demand at the moment - apparently Joss wants her back in Buffy and Angel this coming year too.   So maybe scheduling commitments would have to be taken into consideration.  
Arnie is still filming T3 - not expected to wrap for a while yet, so I doubt we will have many more TL2 rumours until shooting gets underway.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

i hope she's in it.  i love her!  she rocks!


----------



## nic (Jul 30, 2002)

I love the Terminator 1 and 2, but I voted for Titanic.
It's a piece of cinematic art.... some people would call it something different though


----------



## triffid (Aug 23, 2002)

Voted for the Abyss, seeing it on a big screen is just awe inspiring.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triffid _
> *Voted for the Abyss, seeing it on a big screen is just awe inspiring. *



Grrr I just missed seeing the Abyss today on a big screen - I didn't realise it was going to be on then until after it was too late 


What is it that makes Cameron special and/or different from other movie-makers?  Is it all about the special effects?


----------



## Diamond9697 (Oct 10, 2002)

they all have good qualities...well...except maybe pirahna...but anyway...I voted T-2 *shrugs* no real clue why just liked the movie best out of the ones he did...I mean Titanic was a good flick but it had one major drawback to it...Leo...


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 7, 2002)

hey man!  don't bash decaprio!   he's dang sexy and a much better actor than miss flash-my-chubby-boobs chick!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2020)

*Aliens  *Its such  great follow up to Ridley Scott's movie .


----------



## Rodders (May 6, 2020)

Aliens, with T2 a close second. James Cameron is an exceptional movies maker.

I’m looking forward to the next Avatar movie. I know it gets a Lot of flack now, but I still find it a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## Boaz (May 6, 2020)

_The Terminator_, hands down....followed by _Aliens_.  _Point Break_ is a very distant third.  Other than these, his work does not interest me... in part due to subject matter, in part due to arrogance in story telling, but mostly because I don't like him.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 6, 2020)

*The Abyss* - I just love it with all its flaws. I love the water-alien, Giving us a hint of T2 if only we knew it


----------



## Major Eazy (May 6, 2020)

Tabitha said:


> I didn't know that - I hope Eliza Dushku is in it too.   According to that imdb page the main three (Arnie, Curtis and Tom Arnold) are all back.
> Eliza Dushku is in fairly high demand at the moment - apparently Joss wants her back in Buffy and Angel this coming year too.   So maybe scheduling commitments would have to be taken into consideration.
> Arnie is still filming T3 - not expected to wrap for a while yet, so I doubt we will have many more TL2 rumours until shooting gets underway.



I don't have a single favourite. Don't have a single favourite colour, I have two favourite colours. I'm like that, I don't see why people have to pick one as a favourite, I tend to like more than one as a favourite. So my favourite James Cameron movies are (in order of year)...

_The Terminator
Aliens
The Abyss
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Avatar_


----------



## Vince W (May 6, 2020)

It will always be _The Terminator_. I do rate _Aliens and Terminator 2_ very highly though.


----------



## Cydramech (May 6, 2020)

Rambo: First Blood Part II
*Aliens*
The Abyss
Alita: Battle Angel


----------



## Elckerlyc (May 6, 2020)

Aliens or The Abyss. I'm not sure which.
I think The Abyss. Or Aliens.


----------



## Guttersnipe (May 9, 2020)

The Abyss, easily. The Non-terrestrials were beautiful. Avatar is up there, though.


----------

